# Post/Share your 2017 Mini Horse Foals - Photos & Videos Welcome!



## Debby - LB (Jan 2, 2017)

*Annual LB Foal Announcements!*​
/monthly_02_2014/post-535-0-52519800-1392130468.gif​
We all love to see the foals each year! Please post your 2017 foal announcements and photos/videos here so we can all see them!




*annual foaling thread archives *​


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Jan 5, 2017)

Getting excited to see everyone's babies


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 6, 2017)

O you get me all excited for foaling season every year when you post this! LOL! I happily wont have to wait as long as normal as I have a couple due early this year (end of feb/early march). Cant wait and cant wait to see everyone else's too!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 6, 2017)

You guys aren't alone! I am so anxious to hear about and see new foals


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 25, 2017)

First two foals from Magic Marker Miniatures!

1) Smoky cream filly - Wisteria GMB Dream Come True x Creta Hills Okies Wind a Blowin - Wind foaled at 328

2) Bay splash colt - Fiesta Acres Mystique x Redrock Fabulous - Fab foaled at 318 - and she was a maiden!

Both were 2/22 and a BIG SURPRISE! No warning from mommas!

Cannons have not been measured as they still need to unfold... but colt is tiny!!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 2, 2017)

Beautiful!!! Congratulations.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 8, 2017)

My favorite time of the year!! Excited to see some beautiful foals born this foaling season!! Debby should we start thread where our friends can post their links to Mare Stare so the aunties can be watching over all the Little Mommas??


----------



## Deborah B (Mar 11, 2017)

Kokanee Ranch is proud to welcome on March 8th, Sire Buckeye WCF Papooso Braveheart HOF and Dam Silverbirch Aurora

It's a colt! Photo at 1 hour old.

.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 17, 2017)

Beautiful colt Deb!


----------



## bullockcorner (Mar 20, 2017)

Bullock Corner Miniatures has our 1st baby of the year:

Beautiful silver appy FILLY out of my buckskin min. overo mare, and by leopard app sire. She was born on St. Patrick's Day, so her barn name is Clover.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2017)

Congratulations she is absolutely adorable


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 21, 2017)

It's a Boy!!!! Gidget foaled this cute, cute, CUTE! palomino tobiano colt this morning, about 5:30! He is very colorful! Out of Avalon Farms Glitter Girl and by Creta Hills Spirits Wildfire (a Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow son). This was Gidget's first baby and she was a trooper! Had a bit of a struggle getting the head out, but everything turned out great... She was a bit unsteady on her feet for a few minutes afterwards, but both mom and baby and doing great!!!

He is tentatively named Gold N Boy...


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats! Wow that's a nice little guy! Beautiful color and look what a nice topline and neck! It'll be fun for you watching this one mature. So happy for you. Give the new Mom a well done pat... the older broodmares have nothing on this maiden.

btw LOVE the name.


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 11, 2017)

Our newest baby! Born 4/8/17. Buckskin pinto colt out of Mercedes Dream Girl, and by my Madams Mr Bay son, Little Kings Blazing Buckeroo.


----------



## Ike (Apr 19, 2017)

So I found a surprise yesterday morning when I fed horses before work. My mare didn't seem ready but she pulled a fast one on me. Super glad she is an experienced mare and all went well. Now I have a cute colt and he is tiny like his daddy. I'm thinking he is going to be black but I see he has some stripes on his hooves so maybe appy characteristics like mom? Either way he is adorable and looks just like his national top 10 daddy ?


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Apr 20, 2017)

It's a boy! Foaled April 12th.

HMM BTU Dunbelievable a/k/a "Dynomite".

19.5" AMHA/AMHR Dunskin Pinto Colt.

Boones Buckeroo Too Grand Slam X HMM Center Of Attention.

We are so thrilled with this guy! His sire is our BTU son, and his dam is our homebred smokey cream dun pinto mare. This is her first foal


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 23, 2017)

After tragically losing a mare and two foals, we have two healthy foals.

Last night Rain delivered a silver dapple filly in a text book delivery. This am Kacey had a foal. Did not see this delivery. She is a nervous horse and doesnt like human interaction. Foal is up and nursing. Its a buckskin with two hind socks. Do not know sex. Mare very protective so needed another person to help get mare without getting hurt.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 23, 2017)

Both babies are fillies! That gives us three fillies (double dilute, silver dapple, and buckskin) and two colts (bay and palomino pinto), with two more mares to go.


----------



## amysue (Apr 26, 2017)

Velvet foaled a lovely little red filly this morning. Both mom and baby are doing great.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 9, 2017)

Two more boys, better late posting than never?

HMM Buck O Top Dun.

4/15/17 AMHA/AMHR 20" Buckskin Dun.

Little Kings Buck O X HMM BTU Hollywood Grand.

Love the dun factor this boy has! Thick dorsal stripe, shoulder bars and maybe even tiger stripes! He is a grandson of Boones Little Buckeroo.

HMM BTU Adrenaline Rush.

4/26/17 AMHA/AMHR 21" Buckskin.

Boones Buckeroo Too Grand Slam X HMM Buck O Blessing.

Only a week old in this photo and not completely filled out, this one is going to be a looker! He is a BTU grandson.


----------



## bullockcorner (May 12, 2017)

Well, foal #3 this year. Born April 30th out of my leopard mare, and by my buckskin stallion, son of Madams mr bay. No name yet. Looks solid black, but has reddish ear hair, and light frosting. Colt!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 16, 2017)

HMM BuckO Etched In Gold.

5/10/17 AMHA/AMHR 20" golden palomino colt with chrome.

Little Kings Buck O X Freedom Hill Farms Classic Flame.

I am over the moon with this colt! He is out of one of my favorite crosses; our Boones Little Buckeroo son and our AMHA World Top Five daughter of LaVista Flamboyant Remark. Five days old in these photos?


----------



## Deborah B (May 25, 2017)

Love seeing all the new foals.! Keep them coming.

And I will ad my new colt Kokanee Ranch presents our May 2017 colt. Foaling season is over.

Congratulations to all the new moms and Dads.


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 16, 2017)

We had three foals for the 2017



and I am very late posting lol

Introducing:

Desert Realms Keyoshi Warrior - aka: "Suki"

4/16 AMHA/AMHR Grey Pinto filly

Sired by Zephyr Woods Cash Money (National Champion)

Out of Desert Realms Ravus Elegantia


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 16, 2017)

Desert Realms Boomerang- aka: "Sokka"

4/18 AMHA/AMHR Silver Zebra Dun Pinto Colt

Sired by Zephyr Woods Cash Money (National Champion)

Out of Oak Parks Vegas Intrigue

Best picture I currently have ?


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 16, 2017)

Last one

Desert Realms Turning The Tides - aka: "Bumi"

5/5 AMHA/AMHR Silver Pinto Colt

Sired by Desert Realms Awakening

Out of ROKO Lotto Blue Willow Keepsake


----------

